# how much do OT earn per year in south africa



## MingTheMerciless (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, I am wondering how much do an occupational therapy earn per years in south africa ? I been to Cape Town once, and I think I kinda like it there.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

All depends, I would say from R110k p.a to R300 k p.a, the latter if you are in a very senior position in working for a private company with many years experience.


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Jan 13, 2010)

vegasboy said:


> All depends, I would say from R110k p.a to R300 k p.a, the latter if you are in a very senior position in working for a private company with many years experience.


Not bad, though slightly less, as compared to oz, I always love to work in Cape Town, love the breathtaking scenery and everything, the multiculturalism.


----------

